# How do I reduce KH and GH in my aquarium?



## Ssssssspit_Fire (May 30, 2005)

*Hi
I tried several things in order to reduce the KH and GH in my tank but with no success.
have any ideas?
thanks*


----------



## Ssssssspit_Fire (May 30, 2005)

oops sorry I meant to put this in general aquaria discussion. please move
thanks


----------



## smellsfishy1 (May 29, 2008)

I don't know what methods you have tried but if nothing is working go reverse osmosis.


----------



## NorthShore (Feb 3, 2006)

Why are you trying to reduce the hardness?


----------



## ka2zesmi786 (Feb 14, 2009)

ok for general hardness it really just depends on where you get your water. most LFS have it hard. i usually just get my water from the outside hose. so yes my water is hard. but if you really wanted to reduce your hardness you can use water softener pillows API has one. and partial waterchanges using distilled or deionized water can do the trick with both reducing KH and GH.


----------



## Ssssssspit_Fire (May 30, 2005)

*O.k, I live in Israel, and the water are really hard here.
KH: 16, Gh: 22, PH: 8.2
the reason I want to soften the water is because I'm preparing a tank for sulawesi shrimps.
I'm looking for a kinds permanent solution.
thanks*


----------



## NorthShore (Feb 3, 2006)

Reverse osmosis system is the way to go.


----------

